# Salma Hayek & Patricia Arquette - Cleavage Compilation @ Golden Globes 2020 - "Selbsterstellte Collagen" (2x)



## RickSanchez (28 Jan. 2020)

​


----------



## frank63 (29 Jan. 2020)

Ganz schön dicke Dinger... Danke für die beiden Wallis.


----------



## Brian (29 Jan. 2020)

:thx: für die zwei Granaten :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Chamser81 (29 Jan. 2020)

Patricia kann bei der Oberweite zwar absolut mithalten aber beim Gesamteindruck spielt die Salma insgesamt trotzdem in einer ganz anderen Liga!

Danke


----------



## milfhunter (29 Jan. 2020)

Zwei gern gesehene Frauen hier.
Wahnsinn diese Dinger!


----------



## Punisher (5 März 2020)

Salma ist der Oberhammer
:drip:


----------



## HarryII (10 Jan. 2022)

Great work, thanks!


----------



## kaba369 (22 Apr. 2022)

hammer Frau


----------



## Makak (22 Apr. 2022)

Klarer K.O.-Sieg für Salma! :thx:


----------



## kaba369 (30 Apr. 2022)

salma wins


----------



## Dschingis K (25 Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank für Salma.


----------



## Dschingis K (25 Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank für Salma.


----------



## karsten1 (7 Juni 2022)

Bei Salma ist die Oberweite in den letzten Jahren deutlich angestiegen.
Da ist sie echt eine Konkurrenz zu Jeri Ryan oder Maria Grazia Cucinotta.


----------

